
Facebook to Research Ad-Free Subscription-Based Version - vthallam
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-04/facebook-is-said-to-research-ad-free-subscription-based-version
======
ry_ry
They would presumably still harvest user data, it would just be less obvious.

------
mali9
The real power of Facebook is the trove of user data that they obtain through
the freemium where the "user is the product". It will be really interesting to
see the subscription price and how many users will end up actually paying for
the service and to what extent a subscribed user's data collection is stopped
is yet to be seen.

------
fwn
I'd bet that as soon as a potential paid version leads to greater benefits
than aesthetics, people will be up in arms against whatever treatment free
users won't get.

Facebook would poison their free tier and stale their remaining ad audience.

... and I wish I could see how this would work, because I hate ads so much I
can't use the current Facebook app at all.

------
Rjevski
This would be lovely - it will take a long time to regain people's trust
(knowing the _current_ Facebook they'd still stalk you even if you pay), but
if it happens then it will be awesome.

------
badwolf
Yes please.

~~~
Nexxxeh
I'm a SlimSocial user. I'd want FB to stop trying to force the fucking
Facebook Messenger app onto Android users on the "touch.facebook.com"
interface.

But I use Facebook heavily enough to warrant paying for it. I certainly use it
more than some of the stuff I have on Patreon.

------
jgamman
like i'd trust that to happen properly

